# My happy face.



## MASSDRIVER (Mar 20, 2015)

Brent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2015)

Your leaving yourself open to bullying


----------



## mjesse (Mar 20, 2015)

Bullies get the hammer


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 20, 2015)

Give him a beer then take the happy face pic


----------



## north star (Mar 20, 2015)

*& | & | &*



Run for the hills,  ...one has escaped !............Release the hounds !   



*& | & | &*


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2015)

Do you do tv on the side??

http://www.tvruckus.com/2014/02/21/gold-rush-video-exclusive-will-parkers-final-klondike-push-put-him-over-800-ounces/


----------



## conarb (Mar 20, 2015)

There should be a balloon over his head saying: "You *did *sign that permit off, didn't you".


----------



## ICE (Mar 21, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Your leaving yourself open to bullying


Somehow I don't think that happens.  Think about it, anything less than a Sasquatch would be in deep shlt.





If they ever catch one a DNA comparison might answer a few questions.

The coordinated socks says that he cares.


----------



## ICE (Mar 21, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> There should be a balloon over his head saying: "You *did *sign that permit off, didn't you".


If I had to give him corrections, I would do it over the telephone.


----------



## pwood (Mar 22, 2015)

Mankind should never have to see carpenters legs. Oh the humanity!


----------



## fireguy (Mar 23, 2015)

I am so happy you did not post the pictures of you on a ladder!


----------



## ICE (Mar 23, 2015)

fireguy said:
			
		

> I am so happy you did not post the pictures of you on a ladder!


Oh but he has.  Just be glad that you aren't his helper.


----------

